# Wrong info provided to ACS. Next steps?



## silentkiller (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi guys, was reading the forum for a while and found a lot of useful information here. Today I faced one issue which is kind of stupid but can be a big problem for my visa application.

I will split it in two parts:
A) Short one:
1) I lodged EOI with incorrect employment dates. Will the date of EOI updated if I change dates but amount of points will not be changed.
2) ACS assessed my case based on wrong dates. Do I have to do assessment again or this is not really critical for the case officers if there are some date mismatch?


B) Long one (if you have time to read):
1) I requested references from my employers (ICT Business Analyst) and in one the reference there was a wrong start data: 12.01.2009 (jan 12) instead of 01.12.2009 (dec 1). There was an overlap with my previous employer - end date was 07.2009 there.
2) Somehow I missed this and send docs to ACS as is. In the end I got assessment with the following dates:
employer 1: 06.08 till 01.2009 (instead of 07.2009)
employer 2: 01.2009 (instead of 12.2009) till 09.2010
3) In the end I got 8.08 years or relevant experience, last reference was from April 2017 and I still work in the same company.

So the problem is:
ACS provided assessment for 8 years based on the wrong data and I filed me EOI with 70 points (with the same dates).
With correct data and counting till April I should have about 7y 7m of experience so based on this I should have 65 points.
But at the same time I've read here that points can be updated automatically if I mark my current job is UP TO DATE so it's kind of real time update. 

Another point: I believe I already have required 8 years of experience if assessment is done today so I can claim 70 points. 

Now the questions:
1) Does it makes sense to ask ACS for assessment update based on this data? Probably I have to pay for this again but I don't care about this right now. I just don't want to wait for couple of months to get assessment again.
2) Will be EOI lodgement date updated if I just change dates there (considering that I still have 70 points)? I don't want to be moved to the end of queue again 
3) And the main question: if I just leave the things as is and then later after invitation will provide information about the mistake (but I will have 70 points at that time anyway), what will happen with my application? Will it be 100% rejection or it's hard to say?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

silentkiller said:


> Hi guys, was reading the forum for a while and found a lot of useful information here. Today I faced one issue which is kind of stupid but can be a big problem for my visa application.
> 
> I will split it in two parts:
> A) Short one:
> ...


If you got invite based on wrong data i.e your points were not 70 (as claimed) when invite came, then it should lead to refusal. Its like jumping the queue and getting invite.

Get assessed properly and submit EOI again. With 70 points you should get invite fast.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Go for reassessment this is a major deal...if you dont do this at this point you will feel guilty and wont have a clear conscious , and if CO figure this out, you might get refused

Better correct mistakes in bud rather than becoming a thorn


----------



## silentkiller (Aug 18, 2017)

So basically I clarified this issue with my employer, they provided the reference with dates in format mm.dd.yyyy so both dates were not vaild. I changed the dates in EOI, still have 70 points and it seems Date Of Effect wasn't changed to I wasn't moved to the end of the queue (which actually makes sense).

Sent an appeal to ACS and provided correct dates, paid additional 395$. Don't really hope they will consider this as their mistake and return the money but will see. It's basically a change of two text lines and doesn't affect anything at all


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

silentkiller said:


> So basically I clarified this issue with my employer, they provided the reference with dates in format mm.dd.yyyy so both dates were not vaild. I changed the dates in EOI, still have 70 points and it seems Date Of Effect wasn't changed to I wasn't moved to the end of the queue (which actually makes sense).
> 
> Sent an appeal to ACS and provided correct dates, paid additional 395$. Don't really hope they will consider this as their mistake and return the money but will see. It's basically a change of two text lines and doesn't affect anything at all


Cool. Kindly let us know the outcome once it is done


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi,
I have been working for Company XYZ in India for 10 years and travelled to 4 countries for project related work while my employer remained same (Company XYZ). 

When applying for ACS Skills Assessment (a week back), I only mentioned 
Company XYZ - 10 Years - India. 

And, I did not mention anything about other countries where I went through same employer. Also, the statutory declaration does not show anything related to my travel.

What should I do now about my ACS application? 

1. Can I just wait for the +assessment letter and submit the EOI with details of my travel?
2. Should I wait for +assessment letter and submit EOI without details of my travel?
3. Any other ideas?

Please guide.

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

au513 said:


> Hi,
> I have been working for Company XYZ in India for 10 years and travelled to 4 countries for project related work while my employer remained same (Company XYZ).
> 
> When applying for ACS Skills Assessment (a week back), I only mentioned
> ...


Your statutory declaration and ACS application is totally defective 

If you apply for visa using the assessment you get from ACS based on this data, then in all probability your visa application would be rejected by the department 

You should immediately withdraw your application from ACS and submit a new one after getting a fresh statutory declaration showing the various locations you worked

Cheers


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

thanks, lets say if, I get +assessment letter (showing no travel history). And submit the EOI based on this assessment letter. And then ask ACS to reassess my skills (showing travel history) and then 'update' EOI with the reassessed letter? Is that workable?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

au513 said:


> thanks, lets say if, I get +assessment letter (showing no travel history). And submit the EOI based on this assessment letter. And then ask ACS to reassess my skills (showing travel history) and then 'update' EOI with the reassessed letter? Is that workable?


Your EOI date should be later then your Assessment date in most circumstances
Its just a matter of 2-3 weeks delay.
If were in your shoes, I would not go down this route


Cheers


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Your EOI date should be later then your Assessment date in most circumstances
> Its just a matter of 2-3 weeks delay.
> If were in your shoes, I would not go down this route
> 
> ...


thanks, not sure how I can withdraw once submitted. I do not see such option in the ACS website. 
So, if I were to withdraw, does it mean I lost the amount I paid for assessment? Or I can use the same for a new assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

au513 said:


> thanks, not sure how I can withdraw once submitted. I do not see such option in the ACS website.
> So, if I were to withdraw, does it mean I lost the amount I paid for assessment? Or I can use the same for a new assessment?


Email ACS immediately and ask them if they can stop the assessment or any other options available to you in your circumstances 
If you have just applied a few days back, maybe they will offer you some relief 

Cheers


----------



## silentkiller (Aug 18, 2017)

So final update from me:
1) ACS updated my assessment with correct dates so now everything is fine. Initially there was no refund, I just got my paper and that's it.
2) After couple of days I decided to write them and ask about my refund - got the money back next day 

So in general it took about 2 weeks and 0$ to correct this small mistake.


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

I submitted wrong information in acs by mistake. My job position is wrong. How can i fix it now? I tried lodging new acs application but it is retaining the old job title and old document in the new form as well..
How can we fix this issue?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

NewIndis said:


> I submitted wrong information in acs by mistake. My job position is wrong. How can i fix it now? I tried lodging new acs application but it is retaining the old job title and old document in the new form as well..
> How can we fix this issue?


Have you tried contacting ACS?


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

silentkiller said:


> Hi guys, was reading the forum for a while and found a lot of useful information here. Today I faced one issue which is kind of stupid but can be a big problem for my visa application.
> 
> I will split it in two parts:
> A) Short one:
> ...


Hi @silentkiller, what documentation did u submit during review phase to get the employment dates corrected? Pls suggest..did they override the previous doco containing the typo mistakes?


----------

